# My LEAF's 1st Service



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If you ever wondered why it's worth not getting your car washed with a service, this is it! :detailer:

Although it's all blurred I'll say NSFW.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

lol, I had some work done at the BMW dealer last week, the first thing he did was cover up the dashcam. I personally have no issue with this (I could still hear every word) as personally I wouldn't want watching by some voyeur whilst I was cracking one off at work.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

They picked the car up and dropped it off. I want it on for the public roads just in case there's an accident or something whilst they're driving it to and from so it's up to them to turn it off as I'm not there.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't believe that he did that!

I hope you follow up on this.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Disgusting bet he gets sack for that send video off to Nissan aswell


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

ardandy said:


> They picked the car up and dropped it off. I want it on for the public roads just in case there's an accident or something whilst they're driving it to and from so it's up to them to turn it off as I'm not there.


Fair point, I dropped mine off because I don't want them thrashing it on the public roads...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

You gotta be kidding me………


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

As a Yorkshireman, you should have got a VW E-UP in the first place, just for the comical value, although I have to say that Nissan are doing their best at taking pi**-taking to a completely new level!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

At least it wasn't a number 2


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Unbelievable...!!

Please say your recorded them when you showed them the footage....


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

That's disgraceful 😯


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I haven't told them yet.


----------



## MatP (May 24, 2016)

Although it doesn't make it any better, it isn't actually Nissan staff that are valeting. The valeters are supplied by a sub contracted company.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's disgraceful, hope disciplinary action is taken against that man.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I think I am actually in tears of laughing it's your voice. I think this needs to be raised


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I bet the dealership principal will be pretty p***ed off if he sees the footage,
get it? :lol:


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

turbosnoop said:


> At least it wasn't a number 2


He curled that bad boy off out of view in the boot!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope this has been reported to the powers that be including complaints at Nissan UK! that is ******* outrageous. If that happened to my car I'd be devastated!!!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd ask for a brand new car considering the contamination, either that or distribute video to the national press.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Rundie said:


> I'd ask for a brand new car considering the contamination,


More chance of plaiting (his) p15s.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Is he doing that in the bucket that he uses to wash the car or just on the floor, i assume there is a drain.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You taking the ****, literally. Lol


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

I think iv been put off nissan for life..


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ooo nice. That's APC right?


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Ooo nice. That's APC right?


Yep All **** Cleaner:lol:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Hahaha that's shocking. Sorry for laughing. Make sure you show the dealer principle this video.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Brilliant video & to be honest you probably wouldn't of believed it if you hadn't seen it. I hope your taking it further as that is just ridiculous


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ha ha.

Just had a DM on YouTube from NissanUK wanting to know which dealer it was etc. I didn't send anything so they're on the ball! Or someone sent it to them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2016)

Dash wipe down with the yellow cloth. Just sayin'...


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

*My LEAF's 1st Service P***take*

If that was me I'd have been straight on the phone the minute I saw it and told them to send the bloke packing with his washing brush shoved firmly up his ****!! Though I wouldn't be surprised if he's been using it to wipe already......


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Disgusting, how low and inappropriate can a human be.... its someone else's car why the hell did he do auch a thing.

I would hate knowing where or how he lives, filthy.....errr 

Mate your can needs a bad decontamination inside and out, sadly that stuff might be acidic so....

Luckly he diluted it XD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> Just had a DM on YouTube from NissanUK wanting to know which dealer it was etc. I didn't send anything so they're on the ball! Or someone sent it to them.


I would have plastered it over their Facebook and Twitter pages....


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

That's is brilliant :lol::lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ardandy said:


> I haven't told them yet.


Oh that was actually your car....jesus wept!


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Rundie said:


> I would have plastered it over their Facebook and Twitter pages....


As opposed to his dash?


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> Just had a DM on YouTube from NissanUK wanting to know which dealer it was etc. I didn't send anything so they're on the ball! Or someone sent it to them.


They will try to nip this in the bud before it goes viral, expect an offer of some sort in exchange for a NDA and the video taking down. Good thing is, the ball is in your court.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys there is a swear filter for a reason, don't dodge it!


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I think this shows the dealer in a bad light rather than Nissan, I'd name and shame them if it was me and post the video on their Facebook page. 
Dirty git should be given a job cleaning toilets for the rest of his life, scumbag of the highest order.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Its one lad not Nissan who has done this though, Nissan are responsible as he is an employee of theirs. baffles me why someone would do this. 
What do you actually get for your service?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

eddie bullit said:


> What do you actually get for your service?


A urine soaked car ?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

In there own words:

An ECU check, any software upgrades done and screen wash topped up!


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I'd be having a sniff of the screenwash bottle.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just sent an email with link to the service manager at the dealer. See if they ring back asap tomorrow.

NissanUK have sent another DM practically demanding (politely) to know who it is so they can investigate.

This should be fun!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Rundie said:


> I would have plastered it over their Facebook and Twitter pages....


Their social media team appears to be well aware of the video!


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh eck! Someone will be out of a job and deservedly so. Manager will have a heart attack when he sees that vid :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Someone is in trouble. It'll be interesting to hear what Nissan have to say about this. 

And finding a public inside your car is just shocking. Although I assume you've established that it isn't one of yours lol. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Cookies said:


> Someone is in trouble. It'll be interesting to hear what Nissan have to say about this.
> 
> And finding a public inside your car is just shocking. Although I assume you've established that it isn't one of yours lol.
> 
> Cooks


Even with my mind I'm struggling to figure out how I could get a pube on the dash binnacle display.

Everytime I look at it now I'll be thinking I've got 74 pube percent left in the battery!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've got all crazy kinds of contortions going on in my head and I can't get one that ends up with a public on your dash binnacle. I'm assuming when you said 'dash binnacle' you weren't speaking euphemistically.  

If this wasn't real it'd be hilarious. Just like the woman who rang the Honda dealer to complain that there was a huge poo on her back seat. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Cookies said:


> If this wasn't real it'd be hilarious. Just like the woman who rang the Honda dealer to complain that there was a huge poo on her back seat.


We all get a little anal about cleaning cars on here...

I genuinely don't know how I would react if I got my car back and found that :doublesho


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

You've just made level two..... Lol!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

That shows a complete lack of respect by someone who doesn't give a flying one.

That lad doesn't deserve to be employed.

One way for dealerships to stop this happening in to have CCTV everywhere where tasks are being carries out......in the showroom, in the servicing bays & general areas.

You wouldn't releive yourself into a bucket of soapy water used to clean a car if you thought that act would be caught on the workplace CCTV.

In terms of what's happened. If that was me, I'd want:

1. The guy sacked/disciplined
2. A personal apology
3. A Full refund of serving cost
4. A professional valet of the car done.

You can't tolerate that behaviour. Full stop


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Rundie said:


> A urine soaked car ?


A damn funny video at ardandy's expense...


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Even my mam says that's disgusting
And hopes you get it sorted


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

eddie bullit said:


> What do you actually get for your service?





ardandy said:


> In there own words:
> 
> An ECU check, any software upgrades done and screen wash topped up!





sshooie said:


> I'd be having a sniff of the screenwash bottle.


My thoughts exactly..lol :lol::lol:

You have to have some sympathy for the guy who cleaned it.. I mean only 2 pixels to cover his modesty, poor chap.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

I went mad when I found some crisps in my van after a service don't know what I'd done if I'd seen that done
Don't know how your keeping your cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Had a call at 7:45 this morning from the service manager lady.

Accepted all the stuff you'd expect with kinda blaming it all on the sub contracted valeting company. The valeting company is offering to refund my service cost (cheques in the post) and the guys no longer working there apparently. They also want me to remove the video.

I said I'd think about it but I don't see an incentive to do so.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Nah, I wouldn't remove it either!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

ardandy said:


> Had a call at 7:45 this morning from the service manager lady.
> 
> Accepted all the stuff you'd expect with kinda blaming it all on the sub contracted valeting company. The valeting company is offering to refund my service cost (cheques in the post) and the guys no longer working there apparently. *They also want me to remove the video*.
> 
> I said I'd think about it but I don't see an incentive to do so.


absolutely no chance! leave it out there so other people can see what really happens... how many other cars will he have washed with the same water?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

no would want more any way whats stopping some one else ripping it off you tube and putting it up them selves


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The fact that you found a pube in the car to me is the final insult on this matter....absolutely shocking.

I would take it to Nissan HQ..and deffo leave the video up...infact I might rob it an put it on my youtube account....shocking.

I have actually just invested in a dashcam for the 208....


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

also, let health and safety know


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I can't believe that stuff like this still goes on, you would think after all the well publicised videos of mechanics going on joy rides in customer cars etc they would learn their lesson.
Definitely don't remove the video, why should you do then any favours. Yes it's only one member of staff, but this isn't the first and won't be the last week video showing dealers complete lack of care with customers property. The more of this type of video the better, they might eventually realise they can't get away with it.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

And this is why I shave down there so evidence can't be left behind😉


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> And this is why I shave down there so evidence can't be left behind😉


TMI fella TMI!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Could've been worse, could've been a ginger pube!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Could've been worse, could've been a ginger pube!


How are you so damn calm about this all?

I mean I would not be ranting and raving, shouting and swearing because that gets you nowhere.

But you seem so damn calm about it all?

Nissan UK's MD would be getting phone calls if this was me...(unlikely as you know my feelings on electric vehicles!  )


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Crikey, just had the CEO of Nissan on the phone! The top banana!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

What did he say?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Rundie said:


> What did he say?


Sorry basically.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

ardandy said:


> Sorry basically.


Should of asked him for a GTR in compensation lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Sorry basically.


Nice..has he offered you anything in the way of a sorry gesture?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Cust services are taking care of that one.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

They must be absolutely papping themselves at thought of this ending up on Facebook/Daily Mail etc etc. I bet there are some very grumpy boss's today.
Has anyone posted it on other motoring forums yet  I wonder what Pistonheads members would think


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

watched it a few times looks to me he is ******* on the floor not the car or the bucket , What would **** me more is the fact they are cleaning my car.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

ardandy said:


> Crikey, just had the CEO of Nissan on the phone! The top banana!





Rundie said:


> What did he say?





ardandy said:


> Sorry basically.


Wow that is real top end **** hitting the fan and they probably know it given the response.

Bet that guy's on the dole now and they'll be doing anything they can to stop the Daily Mail from getting their hands on it...


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

lofty said:


> They must be absolutely papping themselves at thought of this ending up on Facebook/Daily Mail etc etc. I bet there are some very grumpy boss's today.
> Has anyone posted it on other motoring forums yet  I wonder what Pistonheads members would think


It's already on Speak ev forum and the Leaftalk forum


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

If you wouldn't mind I could really appreciate knowing what dealer did this. Only, my cars way overdue its spring detail, I'd like to strip it back and start again. You know, remove all the old sacrificial wax and start afresh. A good strong wash in ***** water could be just the job.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

A few people will be called into the boardroom about this now chum. We'll done. I hope Nissan customer service adequately compensates you. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, I think it is absolutely disgusting to be honest.... I for one would be looking to see where Nissan Uk's headquaters are and I would be making hay and dropping it off, leaving a note with my phone number so someone will be able to call and tell me when they are delivering my new car...

Just think folks... this is the type of scum that Mr Cameron and co want us hard working, law abiding citizens to accept and make welcome.... 

Before anyone jumps on me ..... I would gladly take anyone's bet that this so called "employee" is an agency worker on zero hrs and from abroad..... 

Its absolutely disgusting.... I really hope the offender gets a royal "potting" for his abusive action taken on someone's property..... be it the car, floor or a bucket....

At least we now know where these diseases are coming form with such behaviour.....

I want to say it stinks.... but I know someone will come on and say "it probably does pal"......

Just cannot believe this.... its shocking ..... it really is....


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Crikey, just had the CEO of Nissan on the phone! The top banana!


More likely the valeter's mate....


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, it's done! Videos down.

Waiting to hear what I can tell people now.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Sounds like you've had there pants down!

And not for the first time :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

What you end up with lol?


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

A free pack of these for your next service?
http://www.tena.co.uk/men/


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I was expecting a deal to include secrecy. 

Will this thread remain too?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Due to the nature of what they've done and the fact I have a YouTube channel it'll be impossible to keep secret what's happened. I won't be naming names or saying what's happened financially but it's going to be impossible to hide.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

A new leaf? Gtr?


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

sshooie said:


> They will try to nip this in the bud before it goes viral, expect an offer of some sort in exchange for a NDA and the video taking down. Good thing is, the ball is in your court.


.....


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Due to the nature of what they've done and the fact I have a YouTube channel it'll be impossible to keep secret what's happened. I won't be naming names or saying what's happened financially but it's going to be impossible to hide.


C'mon don't keep us in suspense....


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I'm guessing he wont be able to mention anything to do with it, certainly if he's taken compo and agreed to an NDA


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

1000 bottles of ***** shampoo?


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

My Mrs has just told me what dealership it was.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Shame I missed the video, but also good I guess. Not sure I want to see what everyone is describing. 

Absolutely terrible behaviour. I hope they offered a decent amount of compensation and the person responsible is severely disciplined. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

sshooie said:


> My Mrs has just told me what dealership it was.


How did she identify it?

Hopefully not by the guy? :lol:


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Kerr said:


> How did she identify it?
> 
> Hopefully not by the guy? :lol:


lol no, without going into too much detail, she was talking to another girl who works in the dealership.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Appreciate I'm late to the party but I saw the video originally... more importantly you're electric leaf man? I watch your videos with amusement generally.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

General amusement?

I need to try harder!


----------

